# 8'2" or 9'2" Boss V Plow? (with wings)



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

trying to figure out what size to get if we were to get a new V plow with wings...i am thinking 8'2" would be plenty big with wings but wanted to see what others think...


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

What truck do you have? 
Without knowing that, no one can tell you if its too big or not..


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

What are your jobs - driveways or parking lots?


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

2008 f-250 super duty, 6.4 diesel...mostly parking lots...will do some driveways but prob not many with the plow, that will be mostly done with the tractor


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

An 9'2'' with wings would be good for lots with smaller snows, as 11' of plow is a lot for larger storms


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bigger is always better


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats what she said.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm giving serious thought to going to a 9.2V for next season, I'm on the fence when it come to a V or a VXT. We do get the occasional 2-3 foot storm along with drifts. It's my understanding the VXT does throw snow further than the V (at the same ground speed) but by how much?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

If your gonna spend that much anyways I'd go with the vxt


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

The dxt might be available for smaller sizes by next plowing season I heard.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm hoping for the DXT to be available, I like the idea of a trip edge when in V or Scoop mode.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Go for the V-XT vs the standard flat top V - there not that much more $.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, I'm clueless when it comes to Boss. Whats the difference between a DXT, VXT, and Standard V?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

beanz27;1604854 said:


> Ok, I'm clueless when it comes to Boss. Whats the difference between a DXT, VXT, and Standard V?


Easiest thing to do is go on their website. The DXT is a big ass plow. The VXT is highter on the outside then the middle, this allows you to throw the snow both higher and farther.

There might not be much price difference between the VXT and the V but there is a weight difference. So if your already pushing your front end weight you might want to thing about the VXT.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll have to go in and talk to the dealership here. Just got pricing today for a Boss plow.

Brand new I'd assume standard V since I had no idea there were others, 9' 2" steel V without mount is $5300, mount is another 575, includes install.

8' straight blade, 4600

8.5' straight blade, 4800.

Who in their right mind would pay that much for a straight blade when for a measely 500 more you get a V?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

beanz27;1604912 said:


> I'll have to go in and talk to the dealership here. Just got pricing today for a Boss plow.
> 
> Brand new I'd assume standard V since I had no idea there were others, 9' 2" steel V without mount is $5300, mount is another 575, includes install.
> 
> ...


Once you have a V or a wideout type you will never go back to a straight blade.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

beanz27;1604912 said:


> I'll have to go in and talk to the dealership here. Just got pricing today for a Boss plow.
> 
> Brand new I'd assume standard V since I had no idea there were others, 9' 2" steel V without mount is $5300, mount is another 575, includes install.
> 
> ...


Bert's is good to work with, and they are good guys. Price seems pretty much ballpark. If you can get a VXT for only a couple hundred more (which I'm sure you can), then go for it. With the drifts we get it's very nice having the VXT, they just work that much nicer. Also get them to throw in a FREE rubber flap. They always offer it for free if you buy in the summer, and you shouldn't need to twist their arm very hard to get them to throw it in on the deal.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

IMAGE;1605109 said:


> Bert's is good to work with, and they are good guys. Price seems pretty much ballpark. If you can get a VXT for only a couple hundred more (which I'm sure you can), then go for it. With the drifts we get it's very nice having the VXT, they just work that much nicer. Also get them to throw in a FREE rubber flap. They always offer it for free if you buy in the summer, and you shouldn't need to twist their arm very hard to get them to throw it in on the deal.


I thought they seemed pretty decent just talking to them. I'm leaning a bit toward a hiniker C plow though since i'm doing residential for now, but at the same time, Bert's is close, and has been there, the Hiniker and Western dealers in town are new.

That reminds me, is there a Hiniker or western dealer in Fargo/Moorhead?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Northern Truck Equipment is the Western dealer. They might be the Hiniker dealer as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look them up. Rydells is the western "dealer" if I dare call them that. For a cutting edge for a 8.5 straight blade from them will cost $180, then $200 freight shipping, and another $150 to install it. Ridiculous.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Jeeze ya, they shouldn't be charging shipping on a part they should have in stock.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Your telling me. I laughed at him when he said that I'd have to pay that much for shipping. I don't mind paying a little for shipping but that much for something that basic, thats ridiculous.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I just bought VXT 9'2 for my ford F250, added timbers to the front. It sure is pretty. Hasn't snowed all month since i bought it. Haven't paid for it either. Just sold one of my Meyer plows so going to take that cash to the dealer.


----------

